# Roaches like quaker oatmeal?



## Arachnomore (Feb 19, 2008)

I bought a thing of it tonight and I can't stand oatmeal like I used to be able to. Just curious is it safe to feed to them, its just plain oats no addatives.. and think they will like it.. they like chicken feed I hear.. so I think they might like this.


----------



## DrJ (Feb 19, 2008)

Should be fine to use with roaches, but I would also supplement it with some veggies.  You could also donate some of that to somebody with a mealworm colony!  But, really, as long as it is just regular oatmeal and not some funky new flavor, it should be fine for your roaches.


----------



## Arachnomore (Feb 19, 2008)

I have meelworms... never thought of that.


----------



## desertdweller (Feb 19, 2008)

I feed oatmeal to my crickets and they love it.  First time I did it, a medium-sized cricket grabbed a piece a bit bigger than its head and ran off with it.


----------



## Xaranx (Feb 19, 2008)

Yeah they like oats, it's part of my super secret patented roach buffet.  50% dog food, 25% whatever cereal I have handy, 25% oats.


----------



## s1akr (Feb 20, 2008)

Yep.  My I feed my dubias and cricks oatmeals, and they love it.  They'll instantly grab a piece and start munching.


----------



## Cocoa-Jin (Feb 20, 2008)

Isaacboda said:


> I bought a thing of it tonight and I can't stand oatmeal like I used to be able to. Just curious is it safe to feed to them, its just plain oats no addatives.. and think they will like it.. they like chicken feed I hear.. so I think they might like this.


My Lobster Roaches love it.  They tear through it like no other food Ive offered.  I also give them dry corn meal and dry Malt-o-Meal


----------



## ctsoth (Feb 20, 2008)

I am not a roach.


----------



## Arachnomore (Feb 20, 2008)

ctsoth said:


> I am not a roach.


Oh no... I was really hoping I could get one to reply on here. 

Do you guys blend it up into smaller bits with the dog food and other mixtures?


----------



## loxoscelesfear (Feb 20, 2008)

i feed my roaches anything  they are garbage disposals.  i dont feed them to my Ts    so no harm done


----------



## bluefrogtat2 (Feb 20, 2008)

*oatmeal*

have fed all my roaches oatmeal since day one.most of them eat it readily.and it is a nice change as i am sure there are different nutrients.
andy


----------



## Arachnomore (Feb 20, 2008)

I didn't know what else I should mix it with.


----------



## verry_sweet (Feb 20, 2008)

My roaches get everything we eat. I have a 4 year old so there are a lot of leftovers. They get everything from eggs to salmon with a lot of fresh veggies and fruits in between. They really like horse sweet feed and alfalfa as well. 

I always have cat food and fish flakes in there.


----------



## Arachnomore (Feb 20, 2008)

Thats not going to effect my T though is it when I feed em off?


----------



## verry_sweet (Feb 20, 2008)

No variety is best. I would worry about feeding off roaches whose diets were neglected. Roaches eat what they want so if they don’t like something they wont eat it.


----------



## Moltar (Feb 20, 2008)

I try to give mine plenty of veggies. right now they have chopped up yellow squash, chayote squash and green beans in one bowl, water crystals in the other bowl and a pile of catfood in the corner. They seem to like the yellow squash the best. Last week it was chopped spinach.


----------



## Arachnomore (Feb 20, 2008)

I'm a CHEF!


----------



## loxoscelesfear (Feb 20, 2008)

may just be a rumor, but i heard that they put some type of insecticides in dry dog and cat food.  but if our pets eat it it cant be all that toxic i suppose


----------



## Moltar (Feb 20, 2008)

loxoscelesfear said:


> may just be a rumor, but i heard that they put some type of insecticides in dry dog and cat food.  but if our pets eat it it cant be all that toxic i suppose


Hmmm... hadn't thought about that. I've been using purine kitten chow for months now with no unexplained deaths in the roaches or the t's so... I guess it's ok.

As a side note; That's one thing about roaches that just amazes me, no deaths. Crickets just die left and right. That's a big part of the stank maintenance w/ them. All those decaying cricket corpses have to be rmoved daily.

Roaches just... live. I haven't fished any carcasses at all out of either colony.


----------



## kingfarvito (Feb 20, 2008)

etown_411 said:


> Hmmm... hadn't thought about that. I've been using purine kitten chow for months now with no unexplained deaths in the roaches or the t's so... I guess it's ok.
> 
> As a side note; That's one thing about roaches that just amazes me, no deaths. Crickets just die left and right. That's a big part of the stank maintenance w/ them. All those decaying cricket corpses have to be rmoved daily.
> 
> Roaches just... live. I haven't fished any carcasses at all out of either colony.


because of the lower immune systems of kittens and puppies they dont put the bug deterrents in that food bug deterrents are also left out of cheaper foods


----------



## Moltar (Feb 20, 2008)

dark_abyss0 said:


> because of the lower immune systems of kittens and puppies they dont put the bug deterrents in that food bug deterrents are also left out of cheaper foods


Oh, cool. I bought kitten chow cuz i figured it would be higher in protein. Lucky me! (lucky roaches)


----------



## Cocoa-Jin (Feb 20, 2008)

My roach diet consists of dry oats, corn meal and malt-o-meal.  My wet portions are any fresh fruits and veggies I have on hand.  Normally I use baby bok choy because it doesnt "go bad", it just dries into a husk...no mold, no rot, Ive had it in there for months without any ill affects.  Grapes, cherry/grape tomatoes provide tons of moisture, but have to be removed after a day or so or they go bad and attract flies and stuff.  Steamed carrots and squash are popular...especially the carrots.   The steamed carrots are soft, moisture rish and nutrient rich.


----------



## Arachnomore (Feb 20, 2008)

Thanks for all the input so far... looks like I'm going to get some High protein kitten chow


----------



## Rochelle (Feb 20, 2008)

verry_sweet said:


> My roaches get everything we eat. I have a 4 year old so there are a lot of leftovers. They get everything from eggs to salmon with a lot of fresh veggies and fruits in between. They really like horse sweet feed and alfalfa as well.
> 
> I always have cat food and fish flakes in there.


Absolutely spot on here...most horse treats have a good quantity of citric acid. This is key in the breeding of roaches.
We use Purina "Knicker Makers"....lolol
They LOVE oatmeal; but variety is the most important. Leftovers become golden here.... 
Make sure that at least 40% of their diet is protein. Any source is fine. 

*Dollar Store/cheapest  dog/cat food is best;   the higher quality brands do indeed employ insecticides and antibacterial/fungals that could be detrimental to our roach colonies. Preservatives could also be harmful.


----------



## Cocoa-Jin (Feb 20, 2008)

my protien source is a dried and spun pheasant disk for cats.  Its fiberous like hair, easy for even the smallest roach and doesnt get hard/stale like a rock.


----------



## Rochelle (Feb 20, 2008)

Cocoa-Jin said:


> my protien source is a dried and spun pheasant disk for cats.  Its fiberous like hair, easy for even the smallest roach and doesnt get hard/stale like a rock.


Is this "Nature's Way" brand? 
It sounds like a holistic dog/cat food.
Great idea!


----------



## Cocoa-Jin (Feb 20, 2008)

Its called "Daily Dream Treats" by Wysong.

http://www.wysong.net/Merchant2/mer...duct_Code=DT&Category_Code=FD&Product_Count=2

It looks like the pheasant is sold out but I assume the chicken is good too.  I purchased my small pouch about 6 months ago from PetCo or PetSmart


----------



## Rochelle (Feb 20, 2008)

I'm familiar with the Wysong brand. It's a good one.
If you get the chance give the Nature's Way "rabbit" a shot. They also offer the "spun disk".  
They have pheasant, buffalo, chicken, organic beef, salmon and veal, as well.

Normally I would recommend a very cheap source of dog/cat food due to the insecticides that are used in the "premium" brands. However; "premium" brands are not holistic and so this does not apply here.


----------

